# Family Income Supplement Question



## lalabobo (22 Mar 2010)

Hi there.

I am just wondering if someone can help me calculate how much fis I will get or what way they will work it out..
My boss filled in the form and when it asks for my average gross weekly wage he has put down 507 - now I have one child and the max you can earn is 502 I think - I know this is based on your net income which im not sure of as I get paid monthly.. so do they base it on your last 2 months wages or on your average wage?? I get 2002 a month after tax... now I am due baby no.2 in may and will be entitled to an increase then too.. do you know how much I will get then?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## doubledeb (22 Mar 2010)

Its 506 for one child and 602 for 2 kids, 2 pay slips and last years p60 is needed as well as the letter from your employer.  Its your gross pay less tax, PRSI, health contribution, income levy and supperanuation.  If you are unmarried and receive maintanence this is taken as income.  As you are paid monthly an average weekly wage is taken over 2 months, you have to work 19 hours or more per week to qualify.  So 602 less your average wage of 462 p.w (4004 for 2 months x 6/52 = 462)you should get approx €84 per week if you have no other income. If you apply now you will not get an increase in May you will only get an increase/decrease when you re-apply in 12 months time. It may be benificial to you to wait until your baby is born in may to apply. If you check out the website www.welfare.ie and go to fis section, it will give you most of the information you need


----------



## gipimann (22 Mar 2010)

doubledeb said:


> If you apply now you will not get an increase in May you will only get an increase/decrease when you re-apply in 12 months time.


 
Not correct - a person in receipt of FIS can apply for an increase in their rate of payment if there is an additional child.


----------



## doubledeb (23 Mar 2010)

I stand corrected


----------



## michaelm (23 Mar 2010)

gipimann said:


> Not correct - a person in receipt of FIS can apply for an increase in their rate of payment if there is an additional child.


Can you post a link to on-line info about this?  I can't seem to find a specific reference on welfare.ie or citizensinformation.ie.  Colm Rapple's Family Finance 2010 book has a one-liner stating that FIS increases automatically on the birth of a child.  I'm interested to know which it is and, if one must apply, what the procedure is.


----------



## Papercut (23 Mar 2010)

*''Duration of Payment*

The only change which entitles a claimant to apply for an increase in rate during the 52 week period is:


an additional child ''
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/pages/fis.aspx


----------



## allthedoyles (23 Mar 2010)

When a person is granted a welfare payment , they usually receive a note stating that ' if there is a change in circumstances , contact SW as soon as possible ''


----------



## michaelm (24 Mar 2010)

Papercut said:


> http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/pages/fis.aspx


Perfecto, thanks.


----------

